# t-jet 2 mainboard



## davitos (Sep 5, 2007)

does any1 know if i can use epson 2200 mainboards and put them in our tjet2 or are they altered with special eproms?

is any1 selling refurbished tjet2 mainboards or have one for sale cheap?


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

The T-Jet2 (and virtually all re-purposed Epson direct to garment printers) does have modified firmware. Have you check with Harry at Equipment Zone? It's possible that you may be able to buy the modified firmware chip from them and put it on a standard 2200 mainboard.


----------



## Peta (Jan 25, 2007)

In most cases you don´t need to exchange the mainboard, it can be repaired. Please PM me if you want instructions how to do that.


----------

